# looking a place to training Kali, Silat and Kapap/k.maga in Pretoria-South Africa



## emanuelnteka (May 16, 2018)

hi everyone, im looking for a place in Pretoria/South Africa to training Kali, Silat and Kapap. i would like to find a place that i can practice 4 to 5 time a week, from 19h to 21h or 18h to 20h

if there are any kind news that can help, please contacte me.


----------

